# The What Frame Thread



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

So I'm at the point where I am going to build up a DJ/Urban bike.

The rider: 6'-0" 170lbs.

The bike:
I'm looking at these companies:
-Addict 
-Atomlab 
-Commencal 
-DMR 
-Eastern 
-Identiti 
-NS
-Spank

Why these companies you ask? We'll I wanna ride a bike that my shop sells and being that we sell it I'll be able to get a better price on it too. I have no preference of aluminum or chromoly so I am not weeding either one out

The reason I haven't narrowed down the choices is because I'm not 100% sure what to look for in a DJ/Urban frame. All I know right now is I plan on building the wheels up Chris King hubs. Still undecided on the fork, but I wanted to get started by picking up a frame to get the ball rolling. 

Any positive help is appreciated.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am sure I will get grilled by A-Grove for this (  ), but look at Black Market Riot or Mob if you are looking at the Spank Tweet Tweet frame. The Riot is basically the same as a Tweet and you can get special pricing from BlkMrkt if you work for a shop.

You mention a frame purchase as opposed to a complete so you may as well consider other high end frames that would also deal a shop price like maybe SuperCo. Check around, do some searching on geometries, compare reviews etc. Then narrow it down from there. Good luck.

I would not be solely dedicated to King hubs either. In fact they would be last on my list.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

What's wrong with King hubs? What other hubs should I consider?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

demo-9 will say profiles


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I will say Profiles too...


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

out of the choices you laid out, i would go with NS. their bikes ride awesome and have a super clean design. get any fork you like that has 100mm of travel or less. most run about 80mm. and as for hubs kings would not be my first choice for a street/dirt bike. like everyone else i would pick profile. if you can find a frame with a 14x110 rear bmx hubs are strong and cheap options.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

I really like my Identiti Dr. Jekyll, but from the looks of the other frames you listed, I'll bet you've got the P45 or the 666 in mind (there just so happens to be a used Jekyll XL in white on ebay right now, but I guess that defeats the purpose of your discount).

The addict is definitely cool and a frame I considered with it's innovative drops and cool features, but I personally prefer when the disc brake caliper moves in unison with the non-drive dropout to keep things lined up.

I also nearly got the Atomlab trailpimp from a dude here in Dallas; that frame is nasty and not too many riders on that where I'm from. I probably would have bought it but it was a complete and I wanted to build up.

I don't have experience with the others, but I would look past blk mrkt personally, not because it's not tried and true, but bc every 3rd guy in the sport rides that frame or a P bike.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheap (but still sweet): '08 NS Suburban, $314 shipped
Money no object: Tonic Fab Howie


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

the atomlab rides awesomely.
i quite like the hope hubs, quite a bit lighter than the profiles


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

the_godfather said:


> demo-9 will say profiles


Nope. I say Profiles with Ti axle, Ti driver and Ti nuts (rear)  .

But seriously I think they are overpriced for a hub that requires above average maintenance. They are nice but not a first choice IMO. I would go Hope before Kings.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

So I can purchase a Black Market bike without being a Black Market dealer?

Speaking of Atomlab, I actually like the look of the complete bike Trailpimp


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

dont get anything that comes with a dj3... the '08-'09 dj3 fork is a piece of CRAP!!!!!!! spend the little extra on a bike that atleast comes with a dj2+ trust me you will be please. I say haro Steel Reserve 1 lol


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

I was actually looking at the steel reserve, then I wanted to actually build the bike the way I wanted it. I was actually looking at getting the DJ1 fork or an Argyle for the build.


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice.. go with the Argyle 318 or 409.... So much better then DJ1 imo. I just picked up a 318 and I LOVE it... such a great fork.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> Nope. I say Profiles with Ti axle, Ti driver and Ti nuts (rear)  .
> 
> But seriously I think they are overpriced for a hub that requires above average maintenance. They are nice but not a first choice IMO. I would go Hope before Kings.


then why do you run profiles on all your bikes?
not bashing profile or anything as i ridden them on a BMX. sure they were sweet. run as they should with no problems what so ever


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> Nope. I say Profiles with Ti axle, Ti driver and Ti nuts (rear)  .
> 
> But seriously I think *they* are overpriced for a hub that requires above average maintenance. They are nice but not a first choice IMO. I would go Hope before Kings.





the_godfather said:


> then why do you run profiles on all your bikes?
> not bashing profile or anything as i ridden them on a BMX. sure they were sweet. run as they should with no problems what so ever


In my quote "they" was referring to Kings, not Profiles. I love Profiles as you well know. They are a great company with a long ass history of great products. Profile hubs require zero maintenance. Kings are good as well, but so many little nuances to get them rolling smooth. I had the chance to EP Kings at a stupid low price from my shop when they were blowing them out and I still chose Profiles.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

+1 on getting an argyle 318, i have one and also love it


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Are there any Dj bikes out there with EBB and vertical dropouts.
I'm sure there is some reason I haven't found one, but I love how easily I can change the cog on my Rig and just adjust the EBB to tension the chain. 
I was talking to the head mechanic at my shop about DJ bikes and he gave me his opinion on horizontal dropouts and how hard it is to adjust it with disc brakes.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

droptopchevy said:


> So I can purchase a Black Market bike without being a Black Market dealer?


Black Market is under the S&M Distribution umbrella,which also includes Fit,Revenge and Metal bikes.

They are awesome guys, S&M even did custom brake mounts on my RIOT frame for $10, the cost of the part itself, no labor. S&M is awesome to work with, if you guys do any BMX at all you should look into getting your shop to carry them.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Hard to adjust disc's in horizontal dropouts?..... Am I missing something, I've never had any issues.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Chase SS had an EBB with vertical drops. 

If the bike has long horizontal dropouts and a non-slotted disc tab, then it may be hard to get the optimal position. But there are bikes with sliding vertical dropouts that make it very easy. Or bikes with very short dropouts where it won't make much difference. Or bikes that have slotted tabs so you can adjust the caliper position too. I've never had difficulty.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The Chase SS had an EBB with vertical drops.
> 
> If the bike has long horizontal dropouts and a non-slotted disc tab, then it may be hard to get the optimal position. But there are bikes with sliding vertical dropouts that make it very easy. Or bikes with very short dropouts where it won't make much difference. Or bikes that have slotted tabs so you can adjust the caliper position too. I've never had difficulty.


I was looking at a Gary Fisher Superfly single speed today at the shop. I noticed the slots on the dropout and the one bolt for the brake mount had room to swing and that area was slotted also. :skep: The mechanic building the bike didn't seem to have too much trouble lining up the caliper with the rotor.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Demo.. I have no problem at all you recommending a frame, its just it seemed for a while that you were fanboying blackmarket pretty hard. That is just annoying to me when you said its the end all to all 26" MTBMX frames.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

JGill said:


> Hard to adjust disc's in horizontal dropouts?..... Am I missing something, I've never had any issues.


That's why I like the sliding dropouts; it makes the adjustment of the rotor/caliper a non issue altogether.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> Black Market is under the S&M Distribution umbrella,which also includes Fit,Revenge and Metal bikes.
> 
> They are awesome guys, S&M even did custom brake mounts on my RIOT frame for $10, the cost of the part itself, no labor. S&M is awesome to work with, if you guys do any BMX at all you should look into getting your shop to carry them.


Kinda overlooked this post. We do carry BMX bikes, but it's kind of like we have 20 bikes that sit here most of the year. We do most our business with BTI, Action, and QBP. I'll look into S&M.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

you may do most of your business with certain companies... but most any company will allow EP on their products if you want them. Just contact that particular company about it.


----------

